# Cost of going to a 4 day week from 5 days



## sparkles (26 May 2008)

Hi, not sure if this is the right forum but I need help calculating salary reduction if I were to work less hours.
Earnings at present are e58k for basic 40 hour week (although if I work overtime I get time off to compensate).  Salaried and paid monthly by electronic transfer.  Taxed as an individual.  How do I work out what my gross and net pay would be if I worked a 4 day week/8 hours less a week.  
Not good with numbers at all!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pulped (26 May 2008)

well 80% of 58,000 is 46,400 and the following link should work out the rest for you.


----------



## michaelm (28 May 2008)

20% of €58k is €11,600, so that would be your gross reduction.  As you'd be paying tax at the top rate (41% + 2% health levy + 4% PRSI(upto 50,700 ceiling)) on that €11,600 the actual net reduction of salary would be around €6440 over a year (based on 2008 and without any pension calculations).


----------

